# Dana White: "PRIDE Is No More"



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

MMANEWS.COM | Dana White Gives Unfortunate Update On PRIDE

no that we didnt know this but now its 0ffical


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not questioning the validity of this report buy the so called facts they present are fairly off. Dana White did not purchase Pride, Lorenzo Fertitta did and Quinton Jackson did not come over from Pride, he came over from the now defunct WFA.

That being said and even though I knew it was coming, a part of me just died.


----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm just glad not to hear that super annoying female announcer anymore.


----------



## Moriarty (Dec 31, 2006)

faustus34 said:


> I'm just glad not to hear that super annoying female announcer anymore.


And who forced you to hear it ?
If you didn't like Pride then it is your fault that you watched it and heard the lady.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

It's weird how Fertita purchased Pride but Dana talks like he's the owner & the one calling the shots. I really miss their match-ups & events. There are still enough fighters floating around right now to still make it interesting.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

faustus34 said:


> I'm just glad not to hear that super annoying female announcer anymore.


You, of course have every right to your opinion. I personally loved, and miss Lenne Hardt (the annoying female announcer) very dearly.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> You, of course have every right to your opinion. I personally loved, and miss Lenne Hardt (the annoying female announcer) very dearly.


That's because she kicked ass out there.:thumb02: 

This article looks a little unsupported.

For some reason, although it's big news, I can't find it on any other pages.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I miss how you saw every fight on the card no matter what. They showed everything. Ufc could but they don't and it infuriates me.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I already figured that was the case but Im still pissed now that its official. I just dont know why they have to do this to me.:sad03: Good Bye Pride.:sarcastic01:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, this sucks on so many levels! I just got into Pride and now its gone. All I can say is Dana better be putting on twice as many shows to fill this void (of course nothing can fill the void but he can damn well try).


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

hambone125 said:


> is anyone else worried that there is so much talent and not enough large orginizations to take it in??


Yeah Im pissed about how all the Pride stars are wasting away. We are gonna see organizations like Elite XC and Bodog get bigger once alot of these Pride free agents start signing with them. I think eventually one of these organizations will be a serious competetitor to the UFC.


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

No company will ever match the entertainment value of Pride FC.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Yeah Im pissed about how all the Pride stars are wasting away. We are gonna see organizations like Elite XC and Bodog get bigger once alot of these Pride free agents start signing with them. I think eventually one of these organizations will be a serious competetitor to the UFC.


i hope so,there are still a load of great fighters outthere who havent got a contract to any org hopfully orgs like k1,bodgog etc snap them up ufc cant hav so many stars under 1 cramped roof.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

> We went in and bought it out with every intention of keeping PRIDE alive


Bull shit man this sucks asss
**** i hate dana hes such a ******* bitch o man
i ******* am so pissed **** this pride was the best thing ever

the thing that im going to miss most is getting ur moneys wort, its not just about making money, i dont undersand y i cant see more then 5 fights a fuckin g ppv, **** u dana u gay ass **** go **** ur ******* gay shit **** ****!

pride will come back:angry08: :angry06: :eek02: :eek02: :eek02:


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> Bull shit man this sucks asss
> **** i hate dana hes such a ******* bitch o man
> i ******* am so pissed **** this pride was the best thing ever
> 
> ...


CCPride sounds how I feel.

MMAnews.com seems a little twisted. None of the discussion boards make sense.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

that really is devistating news. i knew this would happen. wat really ticks me off is when dana got the rights he made this little speach like pride was gonna cum back bigger and better, when in the end he just wanted to kill his comnpetition. R.I.P TO THE SUPERIOR BRAND OF MMA KNOWN AS PRIDE.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

"While such an investment seems frivolous on the surface, UFC's purchase of PRIDE allowed White to pick and choose which competitors he wanted to re - sign and essentially kept those fighters off the market from other promoters looking to gain a foothold in the MMA world." 

No matter what Dana says to justify him killing off Pride you can't ignore this fact ^ & what he was able to gain by doing it.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

Stonewall44 said:


> "While such an investment seems frivolous on the surface, UFC's purchase of PRIDE allowed White to pick and choose which competitors he wanted to re - sign and essentially kept those fighters off the market from other promoters looking to gain a foothold in the MMA world."
> 
> that being said there are now fighters with absolutely nowhere to call home eg. josh barnett,mark hunt,kevin randleman etc. what will come of these fighters now.....


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

I dont understand why anyone would be upset with zuffa or dana...they did everything they could to save the company.

that being said it sucks...and this story is a bit shaky...


who knows what the future holds


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> I dont understand why anyone would be upset with zuffa or dana...they did everything they could to save the company.
> 
> that being said it sucks...and this story is a bit shaky...
> 
> ...


how the **** do u know
stop hugging danas nuts and open ur eyes

they could of just bot it out, which they did, also 
if they tryed to save it they would of kept fighters in pride
and had some shows to try to make som money

they knew that they were going to buy pride and **** it in the ass

so **** danas and all u, *** who think hes god, **** him


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

HowWePlay_77 said:


> No company will ever match the entertainment value of Pride FC.


Sad, but probably true. K1 HEROs probably has the best chance, though I'm also digging IFL lately.

To the people in charge of K1: Please, please, please do not subject us to the commentary of Bill Goldberg and Jay Glazer anymore. That's just wrong! :thumbsdown:


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> how the **** do u know
> stop hugging danas nuts and open ur eyes
> 
> they could of just bot it out, which they did, also
> ...


hey moron, stop being a captain of the douche state el douche football team for a second. 
A. why would they lie about trying to keep it open, they know it had fans, and the Japanese ones especially
b. why would they have signed several pride guys to duel contracts so that they can fight in both organizations.
c. everyone knows pride had front desk problems out the wazoo
d. why do you hate dana white a guy you have never met before so much that it breaks you down into cursing like a 15 year old computer nerd who lost at a video game online.
e. i understand english is you second language.....
f. why are you mad at me for saying there really isn't a reason to be mad at dana white?
g. why do you care so much, not even the people involved with the organization are upset and acting like as much of an ass hole about it as you.


who thinks they're god?

well, after the fire marshal comes in puts your crispy burnt ass out, feel free to stop acting like a bitch.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

A: if they came out and said that were going to shut down pride, there would be a huge backlash, and dana and zuffa would just look like there trying to buy out there competition which they r...

b:shogun had a duel contract y didnt he fight the first one in pride, if they needed to make money of pride i think putting him there would sell tickets, i think the duel contract was just to show that they were trying to make a effort to keep pride but they im sure they didnt.

c:so whaty y not just fire all of them and put ur staff who can run shit

D:i hate him becuase he dosent respect mma and the fans, he thinks we shouldnt see all the fights because we didnt pay 200$ or the ppv, **** him, hes a dick and an asshole if he wasnt making money in mma he would do it somewhere eles and wouldnt give a shit about mma

E:it is...

F:im not mad at u im pissed to hear this news and i dont want pride to die, and there r a shit load of reasons to be mad at him. big deal he sign all the pride fighters if u only see 5 fights a ******* ppv, whats the point u dont even get to see them all fight, and come on who wants to see top fighters fing in wec.

G: i care so much becuse pride is the ******* shit!! i started watching pride and thats how i got into mma, and they knew how to put on a show, and since it wasnt only about making money it was about fighting too, thats y im pissed cause now mma will be full of rich fuckers who only want to make money and there will never be any thing like pride

nuff said


and u can diss me and how big of a fob i am 
but dont u cant say shit about the vikings
were going all the way this year
*
Championship!!*


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

they could of just bot it out, which they did, also 
if they tryed to save it they would of kept fighters in pride
and had some shows to try to make som money

they knew that they were going to buy pride and **** it in the ass

exactly, ufc never had any intention of keeping pride i hav said this from the start and this sucks because ever since pride has gone i hav lost a slight bit of interst in mma.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

Dude that stinks...they shouldnt takea way pride.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> and u can diss me and how big of a fob i am
> but dont u cant say shit about the vikings
> were going all the way this year
> *
> Championship!!*


i got family that lives up there, so i dont dislike them...but uh...they dont have anyone..

besides that

go chief's, clearly future superbowl champs


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ding Dong PRIDE is Dead*



moldy said:


> I miss how you saw every fight on the card no matter what. They showed everything. Ufc could but they don't and it infuriates me.


One of the smartest things the UFC does is use the first fights on a card for it's Spike Tv deal. EVERYONE gets to see those fights for FREE. Dana is trying to bring fans into MMA. He is genius at it, and soon it will be the biggest sporting event worldwide. You gonna watch Soccer or UFC 88? 

I say good riddance to PRIDE, it was way over due. We do not need Don King in our sport, killing PRIDE goes a long way toward eliminating the threat. The upper management of PRIDE was corrupt in a very big way. Read a Rampage Jackson interview he spills it pretty good. 

:thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*UFC does and it only gets better*



HowWePlay_77 said:


> No company will ever match the entertainment value of Pride FC.



Look at it this way you NEVER saw a PRIDE fight for free EVER. Every single pay per view was 60 bucks, and that sucked. 

Dana White gives away more fights than he charges for you MORONS. Every week my TIVO is FILLED with UFC fights, and ANYTIME there is an event in the UK WE GET IT FOR FREE!!! 

You can talk about my favorite fighters all day long BUT lay off of Dana White, he has done more for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts than anybody.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

The Pride Events were like 30$ & it seemed worth it everytime.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Look at it this way you NEVER saw a PRIDE fight for free EVER. Every single pay per view was 60 bucks, and that sucked.
> 
> Dana White gives away more fights than he charges for you MORONS. Every week my TIVO is FILLED with UFC fights, and ANYTIME there is an event in the UK WE GET IT FOR FREE!!!
> 
> You can talk about my favorite fighters all day long BUT lay off of Dana White, he has done more for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts than anybody.



In the UK we get ALL the US fights for free and only have to pay for fights held over here. Bargin.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Look at it this way you NEVER saw a PRIDE fight for free EVER. Every single pay per view was 60 bucks, and that sucked.
> 
> Dana White gives away more fights than he charges for you MORONS. Every week my TIVO is FILLED with UFC fights, and ANYTIME there is an event in the UK WE GET IT FOR FREE!!!
> 
> You can talk about my favorite fighters all day long BUT lay off of Dana White, he has done more for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts than anybody.


i dont ever slag anybody in this forum but u are a complete and utter wank.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> Bull shit man this sucks asss
> **** i hate dana hes such a ******* bitch o man
> i ******* am so pissed **** this pride was the best thing ever
> 
> ...


Wow Dude angry much? You see MORE fights cheaper than Pride ever showed, BECAUSE of the UFC you douche. Pride was closed down because it was RIDDLED with corruption, and could NOT be saved. 

Read a ******* interview with Ramage and listen to how they treated him. He never knew who his opponent was until fifeteen minutes before a fight!!! That is bullshit on the highest order.

Plus, the Japanese were so fed up with PRIDE they could no longer get a TV deal there. NONE of that matters to me, PRIDE NEVER once had a FREE fight in it's exsistance. It could have made the UFC a moot point but was too greedy. 

PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS, AND LOOK AT THE FACTS.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

leew11k said:


> i dont ever slag anybody in this forum but u are a complete and utter wank.


Comming from you that is a compliment. :thumbsup:


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

Good thing that UFC is getting most of the best fighters from PRIDE...if that wasnt happening i would be really pissed..Hopefully they can get Fedor and Gomi now..


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Comming from you that is a compliment. :thumbsup:


its not a compliment u are a complete wank


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Tool*



kaiser1041 said:


> its not a compliment u are a complete wank


It suprises me that such an ignorant tool knows a "Wank" when he sees one. 

I am asking you one time to take this offline. We should not expose others to our flames. However, I am game if you want to continue offline, you half-wit..


----------



## Moriarty (Dec 31, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> It suprises me that such an ignorant tool knows a "Wank" when he sees one.
> 
> I am asking you one time to take this offline. We should not expose others to our flames. However, I am game if you want to continue offline, you half-wit..


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lol...*



Moriarty said:


>


SO.... You are some kind of soldier?


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

i am discusted in danas decision, this is the worst news in mma ive ever heard. i knew dana would ruin it all, what are guys like josh barnett and mark hunt gonna do now?


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wayneraltman please just be quiet about the situation. You've taken it out of context and clearly don't understand even basic economics and business. You are ignorant about the situation and the fact you have to insult others to put your point across further fuels the fact that you are ignorant. If you want to put across some facts and points do so properly and engage in intelligent debate.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lol*



FredFish1 said:


> Wayneraltman please just be quiet about the situation. You've taken it out of context and clearly don't understand even basic economics and business. You are ignorant about the situation and the fact you have to insult others to put your point across further fuels the fact that you are ignorant. If you want to put across some facts and points do so properly and engage in intelligent debate.


DUDE you are the one that is clueless. I have provided countless sources in this and other threads, you have not been seen in this conversation. So it is YOU that should STFU. 

I am well within context, and have a degree in International Business jackhole. I have written three books on the Credit Industry, and you cannot tell me what I know. 

Your attitude is that you cannot face facts, but I will say it again. PRIDE was corrupt and needed to go. If the UFC gets as corrupt, it will have to go too. 

By the way this is to all of you, I have not singled anyone of you out, I have used your own words and discounted them. I will continue to do this, but I expect the same consideration


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

PRIDE will forever be great because it died young, and while it was alive, they put on entertaining shows. It wasn't just the fighters themselves, but the combination of good play-by-play / commentary + ring entrances + rules, Grand Prix-style cards, etc. 

PRIDE 34 was more or less Sakakibara Appreciation Night.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Look at it this way you NEVER saw a PRIDE fight for free EVER. Every single pay per view was 60 bucks, and that sucked.
> 
> Dana White gives away more fights than he charges for you MORONS. Every week my TIVO is FILLED with UFC fights, and ANYTIME there is an event in the UK WE GET IT FOR FREE!!!
> 
> You can talk about my favorite fighters all day long BUT lay off of Dana White, he has done more for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts than anybody.


No sh*t, I can't keep up with my free UFC recordings. It works for me because I work Saturday nights and I never get to watch it live anyway. Pride was awesome. It was very entertaining. But this was business, and it's the way it goes. More will come.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

The one thing I really was looking forward to when UFC bought out Pride, was inter-corporation tournaments. UFC VS. PRIDE could have been something special.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

DUDE you are the one that is clueless. I have provided countless sources in this and other threads, you have not been seen in this conversation. So it is YOU that should STFU. 
I am well within context, and have a degree in International Business jackhole. I have written three books on the Credit Industry, and you cannot tell me what I know. 
Your attitude is that you cannot face facts, but I will say it again. PRIDE was corrupt and needed to go. If the UFC gets as corrupt, it will have to go too. 
By the way this is to all of you, I have not singled anyone of you out, I have used your own words and discounted them. I will continue to do this, but I expect the same consideration

First off thanks for proving my point that you can't put across points without insulting people. Second off thanks for lieing about writing books. I currently work in the credit industy, care to give me the title, your name (author) D.O.P and the Publisher for proof? Pride very well may have been corrupt, but throwing that around hardly adds to legitimate sources and points. 
Just because I haven't spoken in this thread earlier doesn't mean I didn't read it and couldn't reach a conclusion. Pride did have problems but to deny the fact that the UFC clearly wanted to stabalize there position at the top and see a rival off can't be denied. The UFC gained top contracts and huge PPV buys and marketing prospects just from that merger. It served the UFC better to kill off pride than to re-build it. To deny that is sheer arrogance and ignorance. There is no real proof that the UFC tried to re-establish Pride especially after taking the top fighters from each weight class. Where would that leave Pride? From observation you can see it was clearly in the UFC best interest, and it happened. Dana white is a sinister business man but credit to him he made MMA in to the public eye, for better or for worse only time will tell. I'm not saying killing off pride was a good or bad thing, but that was the straight intention to kill of a rival and take the top fighters to strenghten their own industy. If you reply to this, do it intelligently and don't just insult me like your other boring repetitive posts.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*I agree with you*



davidm724 said:


> The one thing I really was looking forward to when UFC bought out Pride, was inter-corporation tournaments. UFC VS. PRIDE could have been something special.


I think so too. The original idea was to have a SuperBowl of MMA. That is still going to happen, just not with Pride as the other organization.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> I think so too. The original idea was to have a SuperBowl of MMA. That is still going to happen, just not with Pride as the other organization.


i hope so, because so far we have just pride vs pride, i just hope ufc doesnt turn into boxing were we dont get to see the fights we want.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*No Problem*



FredFish1 said:


> DUDE you are the one that is clueless. I have provided countless sources in this and other threads, you have not been seen in this conversation. So it is YOU that should STFU.
> I am well within context, and have a degree in International Business jackhole. I have written three books on the Credit Industry, and you cannot tell me what I know.
> Your attitude is that you cannot face facts, but I will say it again. PRIDE was corrupt and needed to go. If the UFC gets as corrupt, it will have to go too.
> By the way this is to all of you, I have not singled anyone of you out, I have used your own words and discounted them. I will continue to do this, but I expect the same consideration
> ...


Doofus, While to everyone else my backgorund is irrelevent, I will humor you ... I wrote Credit 101, Mortgage 101, and soon will release "When Bad Credit Happens to Good People" The first two were Training Manuals for people in the Mortgage Industry, the third will be for general consumers. The first two were published myself eight years ago and can be found in the Library of Congress. 

_Pride did have problems but to deny the fact that the UFC clearly wanted to stabalize there position at the top and see a rival off can't be denied._ Bullshit it can be denied and is being denied by Dana White. He say hew wanted a training ground for fighters and that is what Pride was going to become. Further, Pride was to provide Television contracts in Japan that would have benn harder for UFC to obtain. Read it for yourself..
Q: I know it's easy to second guess, but with Pride's demise do you feel that in hindsight Zuffa made some miscalculations when it came to due diligence that led up to the acquisition? 

DW: No. No, not at all. I knew I wanted that library bad. It was what I wanted. So no, we didn't miscalculate anything except the whole deal was a nightmare. Getting that deal done was a nightmare. We didn't miscalculate anything. We knew we wanted it and we got it. 

Q: With it proving to be a nightmare, if you guys knew then what you know now, would you still go through with it? 


Look I do not have time to post all of it right now I do have work to do. I am sorry if some of you are getting your panties in a bunch... IT IS A FIGHTING FORUM FELLAS!!!
DW: Yes. 

Q: Because you felt with the library that it was worth it? 

DW: To me it was. To me, personally, I wanted that library. 

Q: When Pride was acquired, what was Zuffa's understanding of how contracts were structured in Pride and whether they could be transferred? It seemed like some fighters were willing to sign their contract over while some fighters weren't. 

DW: It was one of a million nightmares. One of a million nightmares. The worst business deal ever done in the history of business. Crazy. It was totally bankrupt. They were out of money (and) had nothing. We wanted the company so we went in and bought it. It didn't matter how f----- it was, how crazy the deal was -- we got what we wanted. 

Q: Were you guys under the impression that contracts would automatically transfer over or did you know that you would have to get fighters to sign over? 

DW: It was sketchy. Some guys we knew, some guys we didn't. 

Q: With all the problems encountered in the acquisition, was there an adjustment in the buyout price that was reported by the Associated Press? 

DW: We never gave out the final price. 

Q: But was the price that was put out there by the Associated Press anywhere close? 

DW: You know I don't talk about money, man.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Wow Dude angry much? You see MORE fights cheaper than Pride ever showed, BECAUSE of the UFC you douche. Pride was closed down because it was RIDDLED with corruption, and could NOT be saved.
> 
> Read a ******* interview with Ramage and listen to how they treated him. He never knew who his opponent was until fifeteen minutes before a fight!!! That is bullshit on the highest order.
> 
> ...


He never knew who his opponent was until fifeteen minutes before a fight!!!

ru ******* stupid how the **** didnt he know who he was fighting, they set the match like a month before the event...


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Mike Goldberg MUST DIE*



WolfgangVanBach said:


> Very true, but we have to sit through Goldbergs assbabble now. And no more Bas...
> 
> It's a Lose lose...


No Doubt Mike Goldberg is a TOTAL TOOL, but it could be worse that woman announcer could have come over from PRIDE. Lenne Hardt I think that is her name.. OMG That bitch is ten times worse. Well it is a draw Goldberg is so stupid. 

The way that woman butchered names I could not stand it. At least I could fast forward through her dumbass, with Goldberg you have to turn the mute button on and that is no good. 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lol Lol Lol*



CroCopPride said:


> He never knew who his opponent was until fifeteen minutes before a fight!!!
> 
> ru ******* stupid how the **** didnt he know who he was fighting, they set the match like a month before the event...


Damn you never read any interviews at all huh? Rampage himself said that PRIDE would call him up and ask him to fight so and so. They would do all the publicity, then change the fight at the last minute. Then when he won they would try and hold money back from him for stupid shit.

He was on Inside the UFC talking about it too man I swear to God.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> He never knew who his opponent was until fifeteen minutes before a fight!!!
> 
> ru ******* stupid how the **** didnt he know who he was fighting, they set the match like a month before the event...


Look Man since you do not do any research before slamming people, I found the interview where he talks about some of it. There are others out there dude. Quit thinking you know anything about anything. If you are not sure just hit up google, you can find it there. 

*How have you been received since coming across to the UFC from your fan base here in the U.S.?*

Well, there are a lot of hard core fans who knew who I was and they welcomed me pretty good and the UFC has been treating me pretty well. You know, the Pride organization in Japan, you know, for several years they really never treated me like their own, really. They always tried to set me up to lose…and since I’ve entered the UFC, no one’s trying to put me with their champion right away. You know, it’s just that the things they did to me, I just got tired of putting up with it. The UFC, they treat me pretty good and I really like them. They mean a lot to me. I’m the type of fighter, you know what I’m saying, when somebody treats me well, I want to perform even better, like, you guys haven’t seen anything yet, you haven’t seen the real me because I did enough stuff in Pride just to keep me popular.

Look, the same interview he gets specific about PRIDE and the kind of shit they pulled. I am a fighter guy, I think the fighters fight, and should get the money. The promoters (UFC PRIDE K-1 WEC) they should get less because it is not thier ass in the Cage. It is not how it works however, and I am ok.. As long as the fighter does not get treated like shit.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

the only time i recall rampages opponent being changed at the last minute was when he was supposed to fight ricardo arona in the 2003 pride gp but he then had to face then ufc champ murillo bustamante. man he was angry, besides that i dont think it was a situation where all his opponents were scheduled on short notice in japan.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*He might remember it differently*



bigaza said:


> the only time i recall rampages opponent being changed at the last minute was when he was supposed to fight ricardo arona in the 2003 pride gp but he then had to face then ufc champ murillo bustamante. man he was angry, besides that i dont think it was a situation where all his opponents were scheduled on short notice in japan.


In fairness I was not there and can only go by what I read. Rampage has said in numerous interviews he felt cheated by PRIDE, I am NOT making the shit up man. 

I remember thinking the first time I heard it that it was NUTS they would pull that crap.. Then, I heard again that other fighters had the same experiance. Even popular fighters have this happen to them from time to time. 

Sometimes it cannot be avoided, but it certainly adds to the arguement that PRIDE was corrupt for me anyway. 

Hell, maybe UFC and K-1 do it too.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

What era they going to do with the pride belts?
Hendersons belt or rampages belt will be unified by whoever wins. If pride is officialy dead, the belt will go with it right? If fedor signs it's going to the same thing.
It would be weird to loose your belt because of ownership. 

But even worse is buying something to destroy it. Sad Sad american way. And dana white is a freakin' asshole.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hardly believe that you wrote books about credit and self-published them, training manuals or what ever inc. Especially seeing as how you can't type a decent point here with out swearing.

Also use logic, after Zuffa accquired pride and took the top fighters. What were they going to do with pride? Hold special shows with big attractions to make money such as? Oh wait they had no-one. Logic prevails.
Secondly you trust Dana White and his press conference calls? He is a sinister business man. He is in it for the money. The money came from strenghtening the UFC and creating DREAM MATCHES. why do you think he was so excited to sign wanderlei and trying desperatly to sign fedor. Before Pride was bought? Dream matches = the hugest PPV possibly ever, if marketed correctly. I'm sure you won't understand my post so this should help. Bull shit, ****, douche, doofus. Some swear words ought to grab your attention!


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Mommmy!! !!! He Cursed Boo Hoo*



FredFish1 said:


> I hardly believe that you wrote books about credit and self-published them, training manuals or what ever inc. Especially seeing as how you can't type a decent point here with out swearing.
> 
> Also use logic, after Zuffa accquired pride and took the top fighters. What were they going to do with pride? Hold special shows with big attractions to make money such as? Oh wait they had no-one. Logic prevails.
> Secondly you trust Dana White and his press conference calls? He is a sinister business man. He is in it for the money. The money came from strenghtening the UFC and creating DREAM MATCHES. why do you think he was so excited to sign wanderlei and trying desperatly to sign fedor. Before Pride was bought? Dream matches = the hugest PPV possibly ever, if marketed correctly. I'm sure you won't understand my post so this should help. Bull shit, ****, douche, doofus. Some swear words ought to grab your attention!


Damn you are such a baby... What are you ten? Jesus get out of here and let the adults discuss some fighting.

You are SUCH a MORON Here is how it was supposed to go down.

UFC wanted Pride and its fighters, but the MAIN thing he wanted was the FIGHT LIBRARY Pride had already ammassed. Pride would be unified with UFC with the BEST fighters fighting. ONCE that was decided, the PRIDE would be like the Nationwide Tour in Golf. Cleaning up all the PoDunk shows we get in the U.S.

Pride would be televised in Japan using exsisting contracts UFC thought were in place. Little did they know PRIDE was already BKed and worthless except for the origional library. Since Dana REALLY wanted that library, he went ahead with the deal, and signed as many of the fighters as he wanted, and released all the rest. 

The last holdout was/is FEDOR, and it looks like that is almost done too. What are you PRIDE nut huggers going to do when FEDOR is UFC fighter? Cry like babies just like FREDFISH1 does..:thumb02: 

Logic, when applied with knowledge does prevail dumbass


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

Sydon666 said:


> What era they going to do with the pride belts?
> Hendersons belt or rampages belt will be unified by whoever wins. If pride is officialy dead, the belt will go with it right? If fedor signs it's going to the same thing.
> It would be weird to loose your belt because of ownership.
> 
> But even worse is buying something to destroy it. Sad Sad american way. And dana white is a freakin' asshole.


Dude for the very last time Dana White wanted to KEEP PRIDE... He could not do it it was BANKRUPT.. It owed way more money than it was worth. It was broke....

They are going to unify all the belts from Pride with UFC. The crybabies on here should get the chance to bid on them on EBAY.

By the way when Americans destroy something, they rebuild it better than it was. That is uncalled for.:thumbsdown:


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

*And the winner of parents related before birth is, WAYNERALTMAN!*

stop being a ******* keyboard warrior and get off your high horse. Everyone is sick of your arrogant attitude. You're calling me a baby? Well lets look at what childish things are, surely that would make you a baby?
Swearing for no reason- tick
Acting like an arrogant jerk - tick
Making little sense - tick
Seeking attention - tick
Belittling others - tick
Lieing- tick. 

way to go. Ufc wanted Pride fighters, not the show. Why would you want to own the 2 shows with a different host of fighter libraries when you could own one and merge the belts to show the "ultimate fighter, for each weight class" logic when used does prevail. You're a skinny little kid stop acting like you own this forum. Get over it and talk normally like an adult. You ******* inbred. Yes I'm aware of the irony here before you point it out. If you can't, work it out.


----------



## Moriarty (Dec 31, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude for the very last time Dana White wanted to KEEP PRIDE... He could not do it it was BANKRUPT.. It owed way more money than it was worth. It was broke....
> 
> They are going to unify all the belts from Pride with UFC. The crybabies on here should get the chance to bid on them on EBAY.
> 
> By the way when Americans destroy something, they rebuild it better than it was. That is uncalled for.:thumbsdown:












Dana wanted to keep Pride as much as you are interested in girls. Japan is a huge market and it wouldn't be hard for the most succesful mma promotion to make a new start.

PS! When Fedor comes then there will be UFC fanboys crying why oh why didn't he stay in Pride and keep Randy alive.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lol Lol Lol*



Moriarty said:


> Dana wanted to keep Pride as much as you are interested in girls. Japan is a huge market and it wouldn't be hard for the most succesful mma promotion to make a new start.
> 
> PS! When Fedor comes then there will be UFC fanboys crying why oh why didn't he stay in Pride and keep Randy alive.


IF FEDOR can come into the UFC and beat Randy, I will enjoy the fight like everyone else who enjoys good fights. So will the majority of UFC fans.

You will continue to be the little bitch you are right now, especially if Randy beats FEDOR. Now I hope that does not happen, because I will tire myself rubbing it into your face everyday making you cry like the little girl you have turned into. 

PRIDE cannot be what you are talking about most successful MMA promotion? That would be the UFC BY far. 

In a VERY short time UFC came in and spanked Pride into BK. They did not have two nickles to rub together just like your MOM. The only differance is your Mom is a better striker than CroCop, and your Mom prefers to be in the cage. Peace..:thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*LOL You are SUCH a MOOORON*



FredFish1 said:


> stop being a ******* keyboard warrior and get off your high horse. Everyone is sick of your arrogant attitude. You're calling me a baby? Well lets look at what childish things are, surely that would make you a baby?
> Swearing for no reason- tick
> Acting like an arrogant jerk - tick
> Making little sense - tick
> ...


*Dumbass, I have explained this over and over. Get someone to read this to you PLEASE. For god's sake go back and READ the reasons Dana did not keep PRIDE. 

1. It was Bankrupt fool. It had NO MONEY, most if not ALL the fighter contracts were over. Pride did not have fighters under contract even though Dana White thought they did. 
2. Why own 2? Beacuse Dana Knew jackasses like you liked the PRIDE product. They liked the circus comming to town atmosphere PRIDE gave it's audiance. It had a very good stable of fighters he thought were still under contract, and he could make a Minor league out of PRIDE after the better fighters came to UFC. 
3. He WANTED THE TELEVISION RIGHTS TO PRIDE FIGHTS. He wanted the WorldWide rights to show the library of fights that PRIDE owned. Hmmmm Why would he want that YOU TOOL? Maybe because he would NEED those to show the UFC audiance WHO THE **** CRO COP and FEDOR ARE YOU WANKER!!!! *


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

ignorance is bliss. I answered those points earlier indirectly use the slightest bit of logic and work it out. Now answer mine idiot


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

hes just some red neck that thinks that ufc is god because its american


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sticks and Stones*



CroCopPride said:


> hes just some red neck that thinks that ufc is god because its american


LOL You have the same internet as me douche. Read an interview with Dana White. I posted several where he explained after he made the deal with Satan, how PRIDE was demolished, and he could rule the world. 

All Americans are bad ********, and we are ignorant, and blah blah ******* blah. 

We get it YOU are better because you do not have to live in god forsaken USA. 

I have been to 48 states, and 19 countries, and I must say I never met anyone like either of you. I was able to find the good in every country I visited, and was hosted brilliantly. If I did not know better, I would believe after you two that the world hated Americans.

By the way UFC is not God, but it is the BEST MMA organization going right now. Has nothing to do with being American, but I am very happy it is. 

I am most proud of the fact however that we Americans have managed to keep the biggest douche in the world out of this great land. I guess we did not need TOOLS that day huh?


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*You are a red hot drooling mess Fish*



FredFish1 said:


> ignorance is bliss. I answered those points earlier indirectly use the slightest bit of logic and work it out. Now answer mine idiot


I would say it was you that was ignorant, but that is not true. You know the truth, it has been presented to you over and over and over. You ARE NOT IGNORANT.

You are a very special form of retarded, even retards think you are stupid. They make fun of you, laughing and pointing as you go by. You put the Special in Special Olympics. You are the kid that stomped his foot with his fingers in his ears and cried until someone paid him attention. Any kind of attention. 

You follow what is being said, and you know in your heart it is true. It makes sense to you, but you fight it because you WISH it were not so. The world is unfair LIFE for you has been unfair. Pride should be the one that bought UFC. FEDOR should be the HW champion. It is JUST NOT FAIR!!! WHY WON"T THE UFC JUST GO AWAY? 

Hush... just shut your mouth to me. You do not deserve a voice, you are pathetic.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Dude don't start about how america destroys nations and build them better then it was. Like Irak and Afganistan? Depleted Urianium infested countries in wich 1 out of 3 people have cancer because of americas foreign policies. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate americans, I am simply disgusted with the god like attitude of the goverment and media.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Figured that's what they were going to do. Oh well, doesn't really matter to me. I'd rather see the top guys all in the same organization anyway. I heard Dana talking in an interview and it seems to me that the main reason for taking over Pride was to just get their fighters and their library of fights from the past. This deal in the long run is going to make the UFC lots of money.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

haha he still hasn't worked out the ignorance is bliss comment. Well folks we're dealing with a very angry lieing little child here. Fuming and throwing around insults like theres no tommorow. Wayneraltman I'm done talking to you. You'll probably think you won the arguement. Please type me another long essay post ignoring factual consent. Good luck keyboard warrior!


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Good Riddance*



FredFish1 said:


> haha he still hasn't worked out the ignorance is bliss comment. Well folks we're dealing with a very angry lieing little child here. Fuming and throwing around insults like theres no tommorow. Wayneraltman I'm done talking to you. You'll probably think you won the arguement. Please type me another long essay post ignoring factual consent. Good luck keyboard warrior!


Goodbye douche.... let the adults talk about MMA. Go read an interview learn a few things, but don't come back.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Aaaand it's Wayneraltman by submission! ... wait, what were we talking about again?


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

im gonna miss pride it was great
but tbh it dosent matter as long as i still get to see fights


----------

